# Western Ontario Deer Hunt



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Posting for the guy who owns the lodge.

Open spots for two the week of Nov 10th. Lots of nice bucks and lots of stands to choose from.

$125 per day, 5 day min. Pm me with your email for more info and pics

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Anybody? 

Now have 3 openings for the second week and one for the first week. I've been going 5 years, successful 4 of them. Shot two nice bucks (11pt, 8pt), one fair (9pt), and one small(8pt) that I filled the tag with on the last day last year. Last year, there were 4 of us and 3 were successful and our success rate has been about 75% with one year that we shot 4 nice bucks. 

It's private land on a couple different parcels.

Price is very reasonable, accommodations are modest but comfortable. Good guys and we have a good time. 

A couple enclosed blinds, but most are ladder stands. Usually see quite a few deer and we have seen some really nice bucks on the trail cameras.

1st week starts Sat, Nov 2 and 2nd week starts Sat Nov 9th.

Send me a PM with your email address and I will answer any questions or can give you the phone number to the guy we hunt with.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Still 3 spots Nov 10-16 and one spot Nov 3-10

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have heard that SW Ontario has some great deer and is often over looked...


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

We've shot some dandy bucks, but some of the ones we've seen on trail cameras would make you wet yourself......

Hard to believe for the reasonable price that nobody wants to go, but notice is short.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am giving it some serious thought.


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

It sounds great, I just can't swing it this year. Thanks for posting. Maybe next year if I don't go out west elk hunting.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Back to the top.....still looking for 3


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Post Lodge/outfitters website and some pictures of the bucks u have taken and u might get more interest. Just a thought.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

No website. Individual guy. Picture of last year's deer

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Where is this at ? Closest city please in western Ontario.

BOB


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Sleeman. About 40 mi ne of baudette mn

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] bob lewis need more info.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

I think I responded to all questions. Message me if you did not hear from me.

Have one spot filled, still room for 2 more.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Man I love that area! Lake of the Woods will change your life! Best ice fishing on Planet Earth!! I've heard the deer hunting is decent also...good luck to all that go!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Still two spots open

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Last call.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

Heading to Vermilion Bay myself this Friday wish you luck!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Good luck to you as well. Week in Vegas first then heading north next Saturday

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

